# Preseason: Raptors @ Wizards, Oct. 9th



## speedythief

No line-ups for this game, no television coverage either. Raptors.com will be doing a quarterly update either in Chuck's blog or just on the site somewhere.

It will be the first glimpse of what the Mitchell/Colangelo combination can come up with in terms of playing time and roles for this roster. 

Don't expect to see guys like Peterson and Bosh getting 38 minutes. They need to get in shape (though reportedly they are ready to go) but the preseason is for young guys and trying to find places on the roster for role players.

I don't like when we play the Wizards but recently we haven't done too badly against them. It will be interesting to note the difference in their play without Jared Jeffries.


----------



## nwt

*Re: Preseason: Raptors @ Wizards, Sept. 9th*

October 9th I think you mean?​


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Preseason: Raptors @ Wizards, Sept. 9th*



nwt said:


> October 9th I think you mean?​


Yeah, my bad, October 9th.


----------



## billfindlay10

That sucks that the game wont be aired...I have got to watch 3 of the NBA Europe games so far.....I hope to see the Clippers game on a re-broadcast.


----------



## madman

first game thread of the season, damn this make me more jittery for the season to start


----------



## anniebananerz

Why is RapsTV not carrying this game?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I think the Raps take it. We've got a scoring bench and they don't. It should be back and forth. Both teams are very athletic but we've got the shooting. I don't see them coming out of camp as a well-oiled offensive machine.


----------



## DWADE4

FINALLY. The 1st preseason game tonight Wizards vs Raptors. I'm projecting these starting 5- 

Washington Wizards:

G:Gilbert Arenas
GeShawn Steveson
F:Caron Butler
F:Antawn Jamison
C:Brendan Haywood

Toronto Raptors:
G:T.J Ford
G:Anthony Parker
F:Morris Peterson
F:Chris Bosh
C:Rasho

Will be an interesting game, and with the preseason games the regular season doesnt seem that far off


----------



## speedythief

So the new look Raptors begin the preseason tonight. No tv or radio but Chuck will be providing quarter-by-quarter analysis/commentary via his blog (raptors.com).

Wizards' coach EJ announced that the starting five for the Wizards will be "Gilbert Arenas, DeShawn Stevenson, Caron Butler, Antawn Jamison and Brendan Haywood". I don't know if you guys have noticed but the Wiz are looking pretty shallow this year. Keeping Antonio Daniels and Jarvis Hayes on the bench and starting Stevenson goes to show how much they need second unit players.

Doesn't look like the game is being televised in DC either.


----------



## Benis007

madman said:


> first game thread of the season, damn this make me more jittery for the season to start


co-sign


----------



## adhir1

as good as they used to be..this Wizards team is depleted...behind the big 3 they are shallow as hell...nobody is good or even started material on this team after those 3. I think the Wizards keep dipping down the slope this year


----------



## neoxsupreme

speedythief said:


> No line-ups for this game, no television coverage either. Raptors.com will be doing a quarterly update either in Chuck's blog or just on the site somewhere.
> 
> It will be the first glimpse of what the Mitchell/Colangelo combination can come up with in terms of playing time and roles for this roster.
> 
> Don't expect to see guys like Peterson and Bosh getting 38 minutes. They need to get in shape (though reportedly they are ready to go) but the preseason is for young guys and trying to find places on the roster for role players.
> 
> I don't like when we play the Wizards but recently we haven't done too badly against them. *It will be interesting to note the difference in their play without Jared Jeffries.*


Why? Do you think he was a difference maker for them?


----------



## Dee-Zy

I think Wiz will surprise you guys, never underestimate a team Gil is playin for.

Also I think that if Hayes is healthy, he might turn some heads.


----------



## arcade_rida

neoxsupreme said:


> Why? Do you think he was a difference maker for them?


Because Bosh always had trouble playing against him.


----------



## adhir1

arcade_rida said:


> Because Bosh always had trouble playing against him.


Bosh has always had trouble playing against the Rashard Lewis', Tayshaun Princes' Jarred Jefferies of the league, mainly because he wasnt much stronger then them, but also they were all as fast or faster then him. I dont think that is the case this year, i think Bosh hasnt added much muscle to his frame, but i think he is much stronger, and its prolly all in his lower body, meaniing if he cant beat these big SF's with his quickness he will take them downlow and make them bang against him. Just another strength that makes Bosh that much more unguardable this year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Will be interesting to see how Caron Butler and Deshawn Stevenson have progressed this offseason. Can Stevenson shoot well enough from the perimeter to be a decent starting 2-guard. He's been in the league a while now.


----------



## open mike

Boshes stats last year against wizards and jefferies, in 3 games:

17pts 14 rebounds
27pts 9 rebounds 4 assists
33pts 13 rebounds 4 assists


i dont see how thats struggling


----------



## speedythief

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky



> October 9, 6:42 p.m.
> 
> Washington DC: Just before tip...
> 
> Got to love it. NBA ball is ball. Ed Stefanski , GM of the Nets is in attendance. Plenty of scouts.
> 
> The Raps are going with Bosh, Peterson, Parker, Ford and Nesterovic.
> 
> Washington starts Arenas, Jamison, Butler, Haywood and Stevenson. I like Washington's decision to pick up DeShawn Stevenson. He's an under-the-radar kind of player who has a pretty good upside.
> 
> Caught up with former Raptor Roger Mason Jr. before the game. He believes he has a pretty good shot at sticking which is good news. He's a class act. He got a partial guarantee on his contract.
> 
> Darius Songalia will miss ther game for the Wiz with a back injury - not believed to be serious.


----------



## speedythief

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky



> October 9, 7:11 p.m.
> 
> Life is good...Dick Bavetta is in the house. Got to love it!
> 
> Word out of Milwaukee... Andrew Bogut out 6-8 weeks with a leg injury. He will miss the Raps home opener in Toronto.
> 
> The focus is on the new Raps, but let's give some Raptors love to new athletic trainer Scott McCullough a proud Canadian who joined the Raptors from Memphis/Vancouver.


----------



## rainman

adhir1 said:


> Bosh has always had trouble playing against the Rashard Lewis', Tayshaun Princes' Jarred Jefferies of the league, mainly because he wasnt much stronger then them, but also they were all as fast or faster then him. I dont think that is the case this year, i think Bosh hasnt added much muscle to his frame, but i think he is much stronger, and its prolly all in his lower body, meaniing if he cant beat these big SF's with his quickness he will take them downlow and make them bang against him. Just another strength that makes Bosh that much more unguardable this year.



rashard lewis, is that a joke?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.nba.com/games/20061009/scoreboard.html

Raptors are down 4-13 after six minutes. Not making shots and not the start I'd expect from our main unit.


----------



## JS03

http://www.nba.com/games/20061009/TORWAS/boxscore.html?nav=scoreboardhome

5-13 Wiz
CB4 with the only FG..


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*audio link*

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/7282/20_nba-washington_audio_040930.asx


----------



## JS03

SkywalkerAC said:


> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/7282/20_nba-washington_audio_040930.asx


Ooo, thanks.


----------



## speedythief

> October 9, 7:24 p.m.
> 
> Meida relations director, Jim Labumard just handed out the "official" Raptors pronunciation guide...
> 
> Andrea BARN-neon-ee.
> 
> We are underway
> 
> Caron Butler driving layup- Rasho with a turnover leads to a dunk by Stevenson.-Arenas with a layup 6-0
> Wizards get two more at the line 8-0.
> Raps have missed 4 straight.
> Bosh off window down low left- Raps first bucket 9-2.
> 
> Raps start 1 for 7.
> 
> There were more people in Waterloo for the intra squad game than here in DC... Redskins hangover I guess.





> October 9, 7:28 p.m.
> 
> Raps continue to push..Peterson at the line...Raps 1-9 from the floor... 9-4 Wizards.
> 
> Bargnani ready to come in at the 6:27 mark replacing Rasho.
> 
> Arenas beats Ford on a back door...13-4.
> 
> Ford in transition is fouled... he'll get two - timeout.


http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky


----------



## speedythief

*Re: audio link*



SkywalkerAC said:


> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/7282/20_nba-washington_audio_040930.asx


Awesome, good looking out, Sky.


----------



## open mike

bargnani for 3!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

TJ with the 3. 16-8 for the Wiz.

Bargs all over Haywood, drawing the offensive.

TJ with another jumper.

Arenas back. 

Bargs with the 3 from TJ!

18-13

now we're cookin

bargs steps on defending the pick and roll, picking up the foul. 

garbs in.


----------



## speedythief

Sounds like they've got a decent sized crowd at the Verizon.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Jose in.

Jones travels.

Arenas finger-roll.

etan rebounds.

Calderon with the foul on Arenas going for the foul.


----------



## speedythief

Sounds like it's all Gil right now.


----------



## speedythief

Mago just picked up his third foul, might be a short game for him tonight.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.nba.com/games/20061009/TORWAS/boxscore.html?nav=scoreboardhome

boxscore.

Bargs misses the hook and fouls going for the board. I think Bargs has a few now. We (ie I) sometimes forget that fouls figure to be a major limiting factor for Bargs this season.

24-13. 

Humprhies in for Bargs.

Garbs misses. Wiz score in transition.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Freddie with the offensive.


----------



## speedythief

> October 9, 7:35 p.m.
> 
> During the timeout--the music blaring over the PA.."Won't you take me to Funkeytown..." -talk aboutr retro!
> 
> Ford at the line.
> 
> Joines in for Peterson/ Ford, Bargnani, Parker Bosh and Jones.
> 
> Raps are 1-10 from the floor---
> 
> Washington really looking to push--it's a track meet here.
> 
> Ford nails a 3 ball....16-8 Washington.
> 
> Excellent defense by Parker ...Haywood picks up his 3rd.
> 
> Ford finding his zone connects from 15...16-10
> 
> Arenas to the cup-
> 
> Bargnani-with a deeeeeep 3. 18-13 Wiz.
> 
> Bargnani picks up his second.
> 
> Garbajosa for Bosh, 3:03 left 1st quarter.
> 
> My laptop is about to go on the IL..it got smashed by a deflected pass.


http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Humphries gets the offensive rebound in transition and is fouled.

Jarvis Hayes and Ruffin in. Let's see if their bench can keep up with ours.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Sounds like Garbs needs to be a little more careful with his passing.


----------



## Crossword

speedythief said:


> http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky


 :laugh: @ the line about his laptop

thanks for the updates!


----------



## JS03

End of the first quarter.
Raptors - 14
Wizards - 28


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Arenas is a beast of a point guard.


----------



## Crossword

28-14 Wizards at the end of the first quarter. :dead:

Ford with 6 points and an assist to lead the Raptors, Arenas with 11 points and 3 assists for the Wiz.


----------



## JS03

Player Stats after 1 Q
Raptors <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3">
</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6">
</td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td>
</td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-1" align="left">







T. Ford</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">09:05</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-2" align="left">







M. Peterson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">08:18</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-3" align="left">







C. Bosh</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">08:57</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-4" align="left">







A. Parker</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">09:48</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-5" align="left">







R. Nesterovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">05:33</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-6" align="left">







F. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">05:54</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-7" align="left">







A. Bargnani</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">04:28</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-8" align="left">







J. Calderon</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">02:55</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-9" align="left">







J. Garbajosa</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">03:03</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-10" align="left">







K. Humphries</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">01:59</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-11" align="left">







D. Martin</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-12" align="left">







C. Trybanski</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-13" align="left">







P. Sow


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-13"> 


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">00:00


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0


</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-14" align="left">







J. Graham


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-14"> 


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">00:00


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0


</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-15" align="left">







U. Slokar


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-15"> 


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">00:00


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0


</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-16" align="left">







P. Tucker


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-16"> 


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">00:00


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0


</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0


</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0


</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-17" align="left">


</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 


</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-18" align="left">


</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 


</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-19" align="left">


</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 


</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-20" align="left">


</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 


</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td>
</td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0010600007">60</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0010600007">4-19</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0010600007">2-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0010600007">4-6</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0010600007">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0010600007">8</td> <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0010600007">10</td> <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0010600007">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0010600007">10</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0010600007">1</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0010600007">7</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0010600007">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0010600007">14</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15">
</td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">21.1%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">40.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">66.7%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 2</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 7</td></tr></tbody></table>
 Wizards <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-1" align="left">







G. Arenas</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-1">12:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-1">4-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-1">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-1">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-1">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-1">11</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-2" align="left">







D. Stevenson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-2">09:48</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-2">1-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-2">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-2">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-2">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-2">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-2">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-2">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-3" align="left">







A. Jamison</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-3">11:14</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-3">1-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-3">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-3">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-3">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-3">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-3">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-3">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-3">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-4" align="left">







C. Butler</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-4">11:14</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-4">2-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-4">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-4">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-4">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-4">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-4">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-4">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-4">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-4">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-5" align="left">







B. Haywood</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-5">08:57</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-5">1-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-5">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-5">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-5">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-5">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-5">3</td> </tr>  <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-6" align="left">







E. Thomas</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-6">03:03</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-6">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-6">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-6">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-6">1</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-7" align="left">







A. Daniels</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-7">02:12</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-7">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-7">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-8" align="left">







M. Ruffin</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-8">00:46</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-8">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-8">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-8">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-9" align="left">







J. Hayes</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-9">00:46</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-9">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-9">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-9">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-10" align="left">







C. Booth</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-10">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-10">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-10">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-10">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-10">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-11" align="left">







R. Mason Jr.</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-11">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-11">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-11">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-11">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-11">0</td>  <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-12" align="left">







D. Songaila</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-13" align="left">







J. Lang

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-13"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-13">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-13">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-14" align="left">







P. Ramos

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-14"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-14">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-14">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-15" align="left">







A. Blatche

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-15"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-15">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-15">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-16" align="left">







D. Taylor

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-16"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-16">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-16">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-17" align="left">







M. Hall

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-17">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-17">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-17">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-17">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-18" align="left">







K. Pinkney

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-18">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-18">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-18">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-18">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-18">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-18">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600007-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td>  <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_htm-0010600007">60</td> <td id="stat_fg_htm-0010600007">9-17</td> <td id="stat_3p_htm-0010600007">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_htm-0010600007">10-14</td> <td id="stat_oreb_htm-0010600007">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_htm-0010600007">12</td> <td id="stat_treb_htm-0010600007">14</td> <td id="stat_ast_htm-0010600007">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_htm-0010600007">6</td> <td id="stat_stl_htm-0010600007">3</td> <td id="stat_to_htm-0010600007">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_htm-0010600007">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_htm-0010600007">28</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_htm" align="center">52.9%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_htm" align="center">00.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_htm" align="center">71.4%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 3</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 4</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## SkywalkerAC

21% shooting for the Raps.

53% shooting for the Wiz.

14 rebounds to 10.

Bargs with 3 fouls in 4:30.

:curse:


----------



## sjinto

We need radio commentators like this dude in T-dot


----------



## Crossword

Raptors getting killed at the line, and jacking up 3's... some things will never change.


----------



## speedythief

Roger Mason still looking for a guaranteed contract. For three!


----------



## speedythief

23 fouls called in about 14 minutes of play so far... yuck.

Edit: 24 fouls, 17 turnovers in 15 minutes. Must be preseason.


----------



## JS03

Humphries with 7 points.


----------



## Crossword

Did NBA.com make a ****-up in the box score, or did Calderon hit the first free throw and Peterson the second? How does that work?


----------



## speedythief

Raps creeping back into the game, 33-28.

Calderon and Humphries controlling the game for Toronto.

Golden Graham sighting.


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Did NBA.com make a ****-up in the box score, or did Calderon hit the first free throw and Peterson the second? How does that work?


They messed up. MoPete made the first and second.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Joey and Bosh into the game. Let's roll. 

TJ should be back sometime soon.


----------



## Crossword

haha, Golden Graham. I like that. How's he doing?


----------



## Who-C

Looks like Hump's is haven a good game


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Jose assists a Humphries DUNK!


----------



## speedythief

Looks like Tucker and Slokar didn't get to dress for the game tonight.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Fast break hoop.

Down by 3 now.

Quickly up the court. Joey misses.


----------



## sjinto

Budweiser_Boy said:


> haha, Golden Graham. I like that. How's he doing?



Sounds like the same ol' Joey G


----------



## speedythief

Budweiser_Boy said:


> haha, Golden Graham. I like that. How's he doing?


Nuttin so far.

Offensive rebound for Bosh, Jones clanks the three.

35-32 Wizards.

Calderon getting praise for his tenacious defence.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Jose just called "relentless" on defense. 

Raps push up the court and Graham draws the foul.


----------



## speedythief

> October 9, 7:51p.m.
> 
> 2:55 1st quarter. timeoutWashington 19 Raps 13.
> 
> Raps 4 for 14 yet down by only 6...hey, it's pre season!
> Caledron in for Ford.
> 
> Arenas working on isolation against Calderon.
> 
> Arenas with 11 this quarter
> 
> Bargnani played 4min- 3fouls-and a 3 ball
> 
> Less than a min. left----Wizards 16-0 in the paint. Humphries at the line...
> At the end of one..Wizards 28 Raps 14.
> Toronto: 21%FG...4 of 19.
> Washington 53%
> Ford with 6
> Arenas with 11


http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky


----------



## Crossword

Raptors down by only three now, but where's the rebounding! The gap is getting bigger still.


----------



## JS03

Just a 3 point ball game.
Seems like the raps woke up in the second Q.


----------



## speedythief

The Wizards colour man is also blogging right now.

Who has the lowest body fat on the Wizards? Answer: Peter John Ramos (3.3%). Wow. 7'3, 330 pounds.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Graham gets the turnover from Blatche.

Bosh ANDONE


----------



## speedythief

> October 9, 8:00p.m.
> 
> 2nd quarter....on the floor - Caledron, Jones, Peterson, Garbajosa...
> 
> Outstanding defence by the Raptors on one end leads to a transition score on the other as Peterson was fouled going to the basket..putting him at the line.
> 
> 31-22 Wizards.
> 
> Kris Humphries taking a charge.
> 
> Raps making a run here - down by 7 with Humphries, Jones, Calderon, Peterson and Garbajosa on the floor.
> 
> 8:53 to go, 1st half.
> 
> Calderon attacking the rim goes to the line...Raps down by only 5 after trailing by as many as 14
> 
> Humphries is playing well here in the second quarter... solid defence and a nice dunk...9points .33-30 Wiz


http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh, And 1!


----------



## speedythief

Delay of game technical foul against the Wizards... Caron looking sloppy with the untucked uni.

Refs slowing the game down with 28 fouls called thus far.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

TJ back in.

Raps up by 2.


----------



## Crossword

Tie game, 37-37... let's go Raps!


----------



## speedythief

37-37, Bosh going to the line (what else is new?!).


----------



## SkywalkerAC

TJ assists the AP 3 in transition.


----------



## speedythief

Ford and Arenas picking the pace of this game up, Toronto ahead 44-37.

Andre Blatche not having a good night, but any night after surviving a shooting must be a good one.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors are now up 44-37, outscoring the Wiz by 21 in the quarter!


----------



## JS03

44-37 Raps
Parker with the last 5 points.


----------



## speedythief

Wizards picked up Daruis Songila from Chicago... always liked that guy.


----------



## speedythief

Ford dribbling with one hand, directing traffic with the other... floor generalship in a Raptors uni, kids.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

speedythief said:


> Wizards picked up Daruis Songila from Chicago... always liked that guy.


yea they also got Deshawn Stevenson at the veteran minimum


----------



## undefined_playa

How are some of you guys watching the game?


----------



## JS03

vi3t_boi11 said:


> yea they also got Deshawn Stevenson at the veteran minimum


hey, Viet add me on the Parker club. =D


----------



## undefined_playa

wow...whoever is guarding Arenas (TJ I would think) is doing a horrible job


----------



## vi3t_boi11

It's all raps this qrt


----------



## JS03

undefined_playa said:


> How are some of you guys watching the game?


we're not watching, we're listening =p
http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/7282/20_nba-washington_audio_040930.asx


----------



## undefined_playa

^ gotcha


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Raps on top at the half: 49-44.


----------



## JS03

End of the 1st half
49-44 Raptors. Niice


----------



## speedythief

Raps head into the half with the lead despite shooting 34% from the field (compared to 52% by the Wizards).

Darrick Martin the only player dressed for the Raps with no playing time.


----------



## undefined_playa

Did anyone else notice Humphries' 9 points in 2 min? Kobe mover over...I smell a new record


----------



## JS03

Player stats at the half.
Raptors <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-1" align="left">







T. Ford</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">09:05</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-2" align="left">







M. Peterson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">08:18</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-3" align="left">







C. Bosh</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">08:57</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">2-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">7</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-4" align="left">







A. Parker</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">09:48</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">2-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">1</td>  <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-5" align="left">







R. Nesterovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">05:33</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td>  <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-6" align="left">







F. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">05:54</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-7" align="left">







J. Calderon</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">02:55</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-8" align="left">







K. Humphries</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">01:59</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">3-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-9" align="left">







J. Graham</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-10" align="left">







J. Garbajosa</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">03:03</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-11" align="left">







A. Bargnani</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">04:28</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-12" align="left">







D. Martin</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-13" align="left">







C. Trybanski

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-13"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-14" align="left">







P. Sow

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-14"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-

</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-15" align="left">







U. Slokar

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-15"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-16" align="left">







P. Tucker

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-16"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-17" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-18" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0010600007">120</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0010600007">13-38</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0010600007">4-10</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0010600007">19-22</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0010600007">5</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0010600007">14</td> <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0010600007">19</td>  <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0010600007">8</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0010600007">17</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0010600007">4</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0010600007">8</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0010600007">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0010600007">49</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">34.2%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">40.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">86.4%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 4</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 8</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Crossword

Nice, Raptors up by 5 to end the half, let's see if they can keep it up.


----------



## JS03

Good to see the points spreaded around.


----------



## Crossword

JS03 said:


> Good to see the points spreaded around.


 Yup, with Ford, Peterson, Parker and Bosh sharing the bulk of the load, can you say big four?


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Hope to see Bargnani play more in the second half


----------



## speedythief

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky



> October 9, 8:15 p.m.
> 
> The Raps bench is carving up the Washington reserves....a sign of things to come my friends....
> 
> 35-32 Washington....The Raps have outscored Washington 18-7 here in the quarter
> 
> A Joey Graham sighting... He's playing well... Lots of energy... 35 - 34-Wash. Raps trying for their first lead and they got it on a driving lead by Bosh-count it and a foul....
> 
> 36-35 Raps... 27-7 run by Toronto
> 
> Ford in for Calderon... Parker, Bosh, Rasho, Graham and Ford... 37-35 Toronto
> 
> Second quarter 4:50 left
> 
> Ford to Parker who buries a 3 ball... Raps up 42-37-Parker outstanding D On Daniels... Parker with an offensive rebound and putback. Washington takes time...Raps 44-37-3:48 to go.
> 
> The Raps bench has been outstanding... Better depth this year and it is showing. 22 points from the reserves.
> 
> Ford takes it right to the rack in the mug of Arenas and goes to the line shooting two - get use to it... Ford is difficult to guard in transition -8 pts for Ford.
> 
> 46-38 Raps.





> October 9, 10:39 a.m.
> 
> Halftime 49-44...Raps outscored Washington 35-16 in the 2nd quarter
> 
> Depth, depth and depth - the bench was terrific.
> 
> Preseason or not, Gilbert Arenas is a player - wow - 18 points in the half.
> 
> Wizards 52% Raps 34% (21%-1st quarter)
> 
> Parker 5pts 3 reb.. Solid D
> Bosh 7pts 5reb.
> Ford 8 points 3 assists
> 
> 
> Other notes:Humphries with nine off the bench... Bargnani - first quarter: 4:30 - 3 fouls and a three ball.... Raps 19 of 22 FT... Pts in Paint Wash - 22, Raps - 8


----------



## open mike

bosh for 3!


----------



## JS03

Ooo Chris Bosh with a made three pointer.


----------



## JS03

57-56 Raptors

Wizards are shooting 50% while the Raptors are shooting 33.3%.


----------



## Crossword

I guess he's serious about the three's now... the 4-4 in the intra-squad game wasn't a fluke.


----------



## billfindlay10

I love what I am hearing.....Jose with solid "D".....Humphries with a great effort off the bench...Parker mixing it up with 3's and offensive rebounds....Bosh showing of the range.....This is going to be a fun year in Raptor land!


----------



## Crossword

Raptors down by one now... Wizards seem to be doing to the Raps what they did in the opening frame again.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Garbs not making his 3s very well today.


----------



## speedythief

Ford with 8 points and 5 assists in 15 minutes... nice.


----------



## Crossword

Uh-oh, Washington's up 5 now... Jamison's been lighting us up.


----------



## speedythief

Mago into the game for Bosh.

Bosh with 14/5 and two steals.


----------



## JS03

speedythief said:


> Ford with 8 points and 5 assists in 15 minutes... nice.


2-9 from the field, not nice. =p


----------



## JS03

Wizards now with an 8 point lead.
=/


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Graham scores in transition from 18 feet.

Bargnani with a hard foul on Arenas. That's number 4.


----------



## Crossword

Graham has more points than both Mo and Parker


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Jose drives for the layup.

Garbs forces the offensive foul on Deshawn.


----------



## Crossword

Calderon with a layup, and Stevenson turns it back over!


----------



## adhir1

Andrea has Rafael Aruajoitis....


----------



## Crossword

Wow, Arenas has an incredibly efficient 29 points, on only 11 shots! Imagine if he made all his free throws, too!


----------



## billfindlay10

adhir1 said:


> Andrea has Rafael Aruajoitis....


 :biggrin: 

I am pretty sure we have found a cure for that now......its called talent, and Bargnani has his shots.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Down by 2 after 3 quarters.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors down just two now, the last four points scored by Freddie.


----------



## JS03

Raptors stats after 3. <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-1" align="left">







T. Ford</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">14:58</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2-9</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-2" align="left">







M. Peterson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">11:25</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-3" align="left">







C. Bosh</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">17:50</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">4-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">5-8</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">14</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-4" align="left">







A. Parker</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">15:41</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">2-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-5" align="left">







R. Nesterovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">08:50</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-6" align="left">







F. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">12:01</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">2-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">6-6</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-7" align="left">







J. Garbajosa</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">08:46</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">1-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-8" align="left">







J. Graham</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">08:53</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">2-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">7</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-9" align="left">







J. Calderon</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">09:02</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">1-3</td>  <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-10" align="left">







K. Humphries</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">08:06</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">3-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td>  <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-11" align="left">







A. Bargnani</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">04:28</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td>  <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-12" align="left">







D. Martin</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle">  <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-13" align="left">







C. Trybanski

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-13"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-14" align="left">







P. Sow

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-14"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-15" align="left">







U. Slokar

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-15"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-16" align="left">







P. Tucker

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-16"> 

</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-17" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td>  <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-18" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td>  <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0010600007">180</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0010600007">19-55</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0010600007">5-16</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0010600007">25-30</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0010600007">8</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0010600007">20</td> <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0010600007">28</td> <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0010600007">11</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0010600007">22</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0010600007">5</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0010600007">14</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0010600007">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0010600007">68</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">34.5%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">31.3%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">83.3%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 5</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 15</td></tr></tbody></table>
http://www.nba.com/games/20061009/TORWAS/boxscore.html?nav=scoreboardhome


----------



## speedythief

Seems like Jorge can't find his stroke tonight.


----------



## Crossword

shooting percentage still horrible, nice to see Jones and Graham producing off the bench though. We need to start hitting the boards more though, the Wizards are still killing us in that regard.


----------



## speedythief

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky



> Third quarter starters on the floor for both teams...
> 
> Gilbert Arenas is playing like this is the 7th game of the Finals...got to love it.
> 
> He's played 19min and has scored 19pts..check that 20
> 
> 49-48 Raps.
> 
> Parker again playing a solid defensive game. He is a steady player-no highs-no lows.
> 
> Eight mins third - 52-50 Raps.
> 
> Bosh drains a three - look out NBA... 55-52 Raps - Garbajosa back in...
> 
> 57-56 raps....bosh with 13
> ford with 8 pts 5 assists
> 
> parker with 5pts 4 reb
> 
> Humphries off the bench with Nine.
> 
> Jamison knocks down a three - one of the nicest guys in the NBA (a little editorial comment, there).
> 
> Bosh goes to the floor on a twisting drive to the hoop-he's OK.
> 
> Bosh at the line. Raps 21-25 on the night.
> 
> Calderon in for Ford.
> 
> Graham for Peterson.
> 
> Jones on the court as well.
> 
> Bosh splits a pair. 61-58 Wash.
> 
> Bargnani returns at the 3:22 mark...
> 
> Arenas for three - he has 27pts in 27min.


----------



## Crossword

speedythief said:


> Seems like Jorge can't find his stroke tonight.


 Or TJ, or Rasho, or Mo...


----------



## JS03

Bargs makes the 3.
Raps with the lead.


----------



## JS03

Jones makes another. he has 16 points now.
raps with a 3 point lead.


----------



## Crossword

adhir1 said:


> Andrea has Rafael Aruajoitis....


 I'm sorry come again?


----------



## Crossword

Freddie still hot, Raptors back in the lead.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Freddy showing off the jumper.


----------



## speedythief

Looks like Mago's got the NBA three point line figured out.

Freddy Jones attacking relentlessly, takes over scoring lead for Raps at 16.


----------



## billfindlay10

JS03 said:


> Bargs makes the 3.
> Raps with the lead.


Fouls or not...this kid is going to make a contribution in games for us this year :banana:


----------



## speedythief

44 points for the Raps bench so far tonight, good to see. Battle for minutes is raging already.


----------



## Crossword

And the Wiz take a timeout! Score one for the Raptors!


----------



## JS03

billfindlay10 said:


> Fouls or not...this kid is going to make a contribution in games for us this year :banana:


Yeah, no doubt about it.

Bargs makes another basket woot.


----------



## speedythief

Calderon getting more praise for his defence. I wonder if his confidence is back after a glittering off-season.


----------



## Crossword

Bagnani with the jumper, 8 points now!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

up 8 now.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors up by 8 now, after a Garbajosa trey.


----------



## JS03

Garb finally makes the 3!! =)


----------



## billfindlay10

speedythief said:


> Calderon getting more praise for his defence. I wonder if his confidence is back after a glittering off-season.


I just love hearing this.....We are going to have a tough one two punch at the point this year.


----------



## Crossword

Hayes cuts in to the lead with a layup... whatever happened to that dude anyway? He created a buzz with a strong rookie year, but haven't heard much from him afterwards.


----------



## billfindlay10

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Hayes cuts in to the lead with a layup... whatever happened to that dude anyway? He created a buzz with a strong rookie year, but haven't heard much from him afterwards.


He missed last year with an injury


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Hayes cuts in to the lead with a layup... whatever happened to that dude anyway? He created a buzz with a strong rookie year, but haven't heard much from him afterwards.


He was injured a lot last yr


----------



## Crossword

What's amazing is that our bench has brought us back to this lead. We don't have a scorer as capable and explosive as Arenas, but we're a much deeper team than the Wizards.


----------



## speedythief

C&C Music Factory rocking the Verizon Wireless Center... yeah, it's almost 2007.

Garbs with another 3!


----------



## JS03

Garbs with another 3.


----------



## Crossword

Garbajosa makes another three, but Hayes comes right back with a J of his own. 85-79 Raps.


----------



## Crossword

Wizards climbing back up in this... down 4 now, and it's all Hayes! He's got 9.


----------



## speedythief

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky



> October 9, 9:20 p.m.
> 
> Joey Graham with a nice game.. Seven points - three rebounds off the bench...
> 
> Arenas at the line for appearances No.s 15 and 16... Incredible... preseason or not.
> 
> Wizards 70-62
> 
> Calderon with a nifty baseline left drive 70-64.
> 
> Garbajosa takes a charge.
> 
> Raps go back to the line.. 23-28.
> 
> Jones uses a screen from Garbajosa and nails the open J.
> 
> At the end of three...
> 
> Wizards 70-68
> 
> 10, 900 here in DC... Really?
> 
> Fourth quarter- Calderon, Bargnani, Garbajosa, Graham and Jones...
> 
> Raps run a terrific pick and roll with Garbajosa and Jones.. Jones fouled and gets two. 31 FTA for Toronto.
> 
> 72-69 Wash.
> 
> Fred Jones taking it strong to the rim... 11pts off the bench... 7-7 from the line... Jones with a hoop give him 13. tied at 72. 9:48 left
> 
> Bargnani with his second three ball... Raps lead 75-74
> 
> Bargnani takes a charge... "Mago"
> 
> Jones with a pretty step-back 20-footer - 16 for Freddy.
> 
> 77-74 Raps. 8:34 to go.
> 
> Mago with a soft 11-footer - he's got 8 pts... If he can stay on the floor and from foul trouble... Wow!
> 
> Another Raptor takes a charge... Calderon with this one.
> 
> 79-74 Raps.
> 
> Garbajosa drains a 21 footer - 82-74 Raps


----------



## Crossword

Hayes with another made shot! He's got 11, Wiz down 2!


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Gettin killed by Hayes


----------



## JS03

This is one exciting pre-season game on radio. =D


----------



## Crossword

Jones with the technical free throw, he's got 17 now.


----------



## speedythief

Calderon putting together a nice game, 50% shooting, 4 ast.


----------



## Big Mike

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Hayes cuts in to the lead with a layup... whatever happened to that dude anyway? He created a buzz with a strong rookie year, but haven't heard much from him afterwards.


Yeah he had a nice rookie season but unfortunately he was plagued with knee injuries the last two season. Looks like you guys have some nice players off the bench in Calderon, Bargnani, Graham and Jones. Just woundering how did your aquire Jones, that was a good pickup.


----------



## Crossword

Jose with 6 points now, Raptors lead 88-83.


----------



## JS03

Hayes cuts the lead to two.


----------



## rainman

has there always been this much interest in a raptors pre-season game?


----------



## speedythief

1:46 left, Raps up 88-86.


----------



## Crossword

Big Mike said:


> Yeah he had a nice rookie season but unfortunately he was plagued with knee injuries the last two season. Looks like you guys have some nice players off the bench in Calderon, Bargnani, Graham and Jones. Just woundering how did your aquire Jones, that was a good pickup.


 No doubt, Jones was a free agent signing, 3 years $11 mil I believe were the numbers too. Looks like we got quite a deal.

But yeah, Hayes is killing us. If he can stay healthy this year, he'll be a great option off the bench for you guys.


----------



## billfindlay10

Big Mike said:


> Yeah he had a nice rookie season but unfortunately he was plagued with knee injuries the last two season. Looks like you guys have some nice players off the bench in Calderon, Bargnani, Graham and Jones. Just woundering how did your aquire Jones, that was a good pickup.


Free agent...when Jon Salmons bcked out we picked up Jones....worked out better for us I think!


----------



## Crossword

Pretty sloppy game on both sides, the Raptors with 17 turnovers, the Wiz with 23. :dead:


----------



## Crossword

Donnell Taylor ties the game at 88!


----------



## speedythief

Hayes finally misses... Garbs with another 3!


----------



## JS03

Garbs For Three!


----------



## vi3t_boi11

big block by Fred Jones


----------



## Crossword

Freddie shows off his leaping ability with a block on Taylor, but the ball stays with the Wizards.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Jorge for three!!


----------



## Crossword

Garbs with another three! He's got 11, Raps lead again!


----------



## speedythief

The Engineer is attacking the glass tonight.

Garbajosa getting praise for his length and stroke.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

JS03 said:


> This is one exciting pre-season game on radio. =D


Yeah, sounds like a good game


God , I miss basketball


----------



## Crossword

Raptors trying to put this one away, Calderon with the freebies to give us a 5 point lead.


----------



## speedythief

I swear I can hear a Spanish announcer in the background... "bueno!"


----------



## speedythief

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky



> October 9, 9:26 p.m.
> 
> Bargnani picks up foul No. 5... 5:56 left.
> 
> Washington going deep with their bench...Taylor, Blatche, Hayes,Ruffin..
> 
> 85-81 Raps.
> 
> 3:34 left, Hayes deep left pocket - 85-83 Raps.


----------



## Crossword

speedythief said:


> I swear I can hear a Spanish announcer in the background... "bueno!"


 Seems the Raptors will be reaching a much wider audience this year, more fans!


----------



## speedythief

Tony Parker draws the charge, get out the salami and cheese, momma!


----------



## Crossword

Blatche turns it over with 18 left on the clock!


----------



## speedythief

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Seems the Raptors will be reaching a much wider audience this year, more fans!


Might just be Telemundo.


----------



## JS03

Raptors WIN!

93-88 raps


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest




----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Here come the raptors :banana:


----------



## Crossword

It's official, Raptors win! 93-88 the final score...

Jones, Bosh, and Garbajosa lead the team in scoring with 17, 14, and 11 points respectively. Arenas drops 29 for the Wiz in a losing cause.


----------



## Crossword

speedythief said:


> Might just be Telemundo.


 Either way, more coverage is always a positive.


----------



## JS03

Raptors Stats <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStatsHover" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-1" align="left">T. Ford</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">22:59</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2-9</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-1">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-2" align="left">M. Peterson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">19:26</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">0</td>  <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-2">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-3" align="left">C. Bosh</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">26:28</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">4-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">5-8</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-3">14</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-4" align="left">A. Parker</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">27:16</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">2-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0-0</td>  <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-4">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-5" align="left">R. Nesterovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">13:24</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-5">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-6" align="left">F. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">28:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">4-9</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">1-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">8-8</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">5</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-6">17</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-7" align="left">J. Garbajosa</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">28:12</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">4-11</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">3-7</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-7">11</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-8" align="left">J. Calderon</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">25:01</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">2-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-8">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-9" align="left">J. Graham</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-9"> </td>  <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">21:18</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">2-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">1-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-9">7</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-10" align="left">K. Humphries</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">14:25</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">3-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-10">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-11" align="left">A. Bargnani</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">13:31</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">3-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">2-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">5</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-11">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-12" align="left">D. Martin







</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-13" align="left">C. Trybanski









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-13"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-13">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-14" align="left">P. Sow









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-14"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-14">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-15" align="left">U. Slokar









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-15"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-15">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-16" align="left">P. Tucker









</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-16"> 

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">00:00

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">-

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-16">0

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-17" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-17"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-18" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-18"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600007-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600007-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0010600007">240</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0010600007">27-71</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0010600007">10-24</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0010600007">29-34</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0010600007">8</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0010600007">27</td>  <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0010600007">35</td> <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0010600007">18</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0010600007">26</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0010600007">6</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0010600007">18</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0010600007">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0010600007">93</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">38.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">41.7%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">85.3%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 6</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 19</td></tr></tbody></table>
http://www.nba.com/games/20061009/TORWAS/boxscore.html?nav=scoreboardhome


----------



## Crossword

Even though it's only preseason, it's still nice to kick things off with a win. Great for the team atmosphere.


----------



## spinz

looks like we started slow, but look at the second quarter stats...

Final 1 2 3 4 T 
Raptors 14 35 19 25 93 
Wizards 28 16 26 18 88 


the defence and offence looked good in the second and fourth quarters...


----------



## Crossword

spinz said:


> looks like we started slow, but look at the second quarter stats...
> 
> Final 1 2 3 4 T
> Raptors 14 35 19 25 93
> Wizards 28 16 26 18 88
> 
> 
> the defence and offence looked good in the second and fourth quarters...


 Chalk a good portion of that up to Gil sitting.


----------



## Q8i

Good Games.. Look Like Everyone Contributed-


----------



## vi3t_boi11

We got outrebounded by 13


----------



## Who-C

Check out the pic with Bosh, looks like his contract is over with Converse cause hes wearing Nike's


----------



## TRON

Thanks for the recap guys, for those that missed the game this info is much appreciated....reps for everybody!!!!! :biggrin: 

Fred Jones making a strong case for a starting assignment with his performance tonight.


----------



## VTRapsfan

A win's a win (even in preseason), but I don't particularly like the look of this one - it looks like we got outrebounded and severely outscored in the paint, and won because of a strong bench and lots of threes. And I know you really can't depend on a boxscore for accurate fastbreak points, but this one says we didn't even win in that.

Positives:
Nice showings from basically all the new additions, especially Jones and Garbajosa
Good long-range shooting
Good defense, or it appears so anyway (88 pts - relatively low)
Bosh with 14 points in 26 minutes on a good %
Went to the line a lot

Negatives:
Won because of 3pt shooting - those won't fall every night
Struggled when Arenas was in
Ford started hot, then dramatically cooled down
Bargnani looks to have foul trouble issues


----------



## undefined_playa

I think Garbage Man is already pretty confident at shooting the 3, which is great. Fred Jones surprised me but TJ's shooting honestly didn't.


----------



## adhir1

Who-C said:


> Check out the pic with Bosh, looks like his contract is over with Converse cause hes wearing Nike's


i noticed the same thing...i wonder if hell get his own show frm Nike....that would be sweet.


----------



## speedythief

Who-C said:


> Check out the pic with Bosh, looks like his contract is over with Converse cause hes wearing Nike's


Strange, he was giving away Converse at his summer camp in Dallas a few weeks back.


----------



## impruv

Nike bought out converse


----------



## Seuss

So, how long before Sam Mitchell is fired? 

I say around January we'll be hearing talk about him being
fired. Don't be surprised if Bryan brings in a european head coach.
If Andrea doesn't play much and they aren't doing very well this will be a
guarantee. But if they play well, then he'll keep his job even though the biggest injustice of all-time is Rasho starting over Bargnani.


----------



## shapeshifter

A couple of things to add.... i hope sam, plans on playing the starting unit a lot more in pre-season, it sounds like they need more time to gel. It was interesting to see Parker be put in during the last 3-4 min of the game.... a sign of things to come. I have to believe that Bargnani will be starting at some point during the season.... hopfully sooner than later, the kid is good.... very good.

Great thread everybody :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## DWADE4

From Chucks blog it looked like we were getting killed when Gilbert was in the game. Nice overall performance though by the Raptors, everyone contributing. One thing our rebounding and points in the paint is still looking like an issue. I know, i know we shouldnt judge so much from a single preseason game but rebounding must go up for us to win ball games.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Nice to get the win. I think it shows just how much better we're going to get as the season goes along but our depth already speaks for itself.


----------



## Dee-Zy

espn pics


----------



## Who-C

Bargnani looks like a tall dude in those pics.


----------



## Timbaland

Good win for the Raps even if it is preseason. I must say I'm pretty excited at how many people contributed tonight, looks like we have some nice depth. Hopefully TJ can get his J working to keep the D honest.

Lastly, I don't know why but it seems like Jorge is one of those guys who you hate when he's on the opposing team but love to have on yours. He seems like one of those dudes who always does the right thing, is always using his head, and hits timely shots. Sort of like a Ginobili, or Vlade when he used to play; they irritate the hell out of me with their smart plays and their timely scoring. I'm very happy to have him on our side, I think he's going to be a nice surprise this season.

Nice win raps :clap: .


----------



## madman

good win, we know that Jorge can be counted on down the stretch


----------



## Benis007

i was really happy to see Jose come in and hit some clutch free throws down the stretch


----------



## piri

I am very pleased to see that Jorge is the guy with more minutes on court, but can any one tell me if he was playing SF, PF or C please?


----------



## trick

You guys are going to love Jorge. I may be premature in this but after his intrasquad showing and now his first ever nba preseason game he continues to produce and contribute as if he's been in the league for 3+ years. GREAT pick up by Colangelo and an even GREATER find by Gheradini.

It also looks like both Terrance Jerrod and Jose will be battling for minutes at the PG. I wouldn't be surprised to see Calderon on the floor late in games when we'll be needing a defensive stop or two to keep the other team behind. 

Parker, I believe, will have that starting wing spot wrapped up before the preason ends. Joey's slow development curve will see to that...

What I'm really surprised that Tucker didn't get to see the floor. He played well during the intrasquad game and figured his style of play may be crucial to this game considering most, if not, all our bigs would really shoot the mid/long-ranger jumper than banging down low. If developed right, he could become a QRich type of player back in his Clipper days. Get him in there Sam.

Overall, it's nice to grab the win and it's nice to see the bench play well, but if the bench generally outplays the starters frequently, something is wrong.


----------



## The Mad Viking

DWADE4 said:


> From Chucks blog it looked like we were getting killed when Gilbert was in the game. Nice overall performance though by the Raptors, everyone contributing. One thing our rebounding and points in the paint is still looking like an issue. I know, i know we shouldnt judge so much from a single preseason game but rebounding must go up for us to win ball games.


For that to be true, we would have had to eviscerated the Wiz when Arenas was not in the game.


----------



## trick

The Mad Viking said:


> For that to be true, we would have had to eviscerated the Wiz when Arenas was not in the game.


So it's decided then. Games this season will be determined by bench strength.


----------



## Pain5155

they need to give andrea more palying time, 13 mins isnt good enough. pre-season it should be all about the rookies, let him go between 25-30.


----------



## TRON

^ early foul trouble eliminated any chance of Bargs playing significant minutes


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Here's a 39 sec highlight http://www.sendspace.com/file/au2i4m


----------



## Crossword

TRON said:


> ^ early foul trouble eliminated any chance of Bargs playing significant minutes


 Yup, I think teaching him a lesson about foul trouble is much more valuable than arbitrarily giving him playing time, even if he is the #1 pick. Nothing in this league is handed to anyone, and it looks like he'll learn that soon enough.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Pain5155 said:


> they need to give andrea more palying time, 13 mins isnt good enough. pre-season it should be all about the rookies, let him go between 25-30.




Foul Trouble




> He also picked up three personal fouls in his first four minutes Monday, and finished with five fouls.



you can't keep him in after 3 fouls in four min of the first quarter


----------



## Rhubarb

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Here's a 39 sec highlight http://www.sendspace.com/file/au2i4m


Only contains a Bargnani threeball, a Humphries dunk, and a Porno moneyball, but that's enough for me to get excited.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I the Humphries catch and dunk on Ruffin was strong. I wouldn't be suprised to see him get a few good energy minutes a game.


----------

